#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-28
<laleche> hola
<laleche> estoy con jack audio y tambien con (myttv xbmc x264 ffmpeg) en conjunto. jack audio no entiendo lo de conectar las diferentes conexiones para que me funcione djplay
<leogg> laleche, tenés que iniciar el servidor jack primero
<leogg> antes del djplay
<leogg> la configuración no es tan difícil, es solo darle permisos al djplay?
<laleche> y como le tengo que dar permiso en los archivos de configuracion de djplay
<laleche> el servidor jack me funciona lo que no se es hacer las conexiones
<leogg> laleche, nunca he usado jack con djplay :(
<leogg> lo he usado con idjc y solo basta con configurar jack
<laleche> no has tenido que hacer las conexiones en jack qt
<leogg> sip, en el jack
<leogg> y que estoy viendo que no lo tengo instalado en esta máquina :(
<leogg> de todas formas, es bastante simple... por ahí anda dando vuelta uno que otro tutorial en español
<laleche> y en que me tengo que fijar para hacer las conexiones
<laleche> pues es que no lo he encontrado llevo unos meses dando vueltas
<leogg> mmm
<laleche> a mi me aparece en las conexiones de jack audio  puertos de salida: alsa pcm y system puertos de entrada: system y luego en entrada y salida DJPlay y no entiendo bien a que se refiere
<leogg> eso está en la parte de configuraciones
<leogg> setup, configuration o algo así
<leogg> y después podés configurar las interfaces
<laleche> ¿en configuration del djplay? o del jack
<leogg> entonces te reconoce el djplay?
<leogg> en el de jack
<laleche> si me lo reconoce jack
<leogg> pero no te da salida o?
<laleche> En estos meses que llevo me lo reconoce siempre que enciende por que a veces djplay se queda un poco y no arranca. el problema que tengo es que no tengo hechas las conexiones y al cargar los archivo de audio ni lo oigo ni puedo configurar para grabar
<laleche> Voy conectando como puedo y pruebo el problema es que no entiendo por que pcm esta en una de las dos columnas en este caso entrada por que con lo poco que se a me se me hace que tenia que estar a parte.
<leogg> :(
<laleche> Lo digo por logica por que si hay una entrada y una salida de jack con djplay el pcm tendria que ser del sistema y tendría que estar enchufado
<leogg> ya consultaste la documentación de djplay?
<laleche> Es un poco complejo vi un tutorial que lo ponia muy facil hacer las conexiones las hice y no me va. El problema que tengo en linux es que la información oficial viene en ingles. Si tengo que seguir una acción como copiar comandos o seguir unas instrucciones voy defendiendome pero con el ingles es un nivel muy bajo o casi nulo el que tengo
<leogg> ...y sospecho que no tienen soporte en español
<leogg> realmente no tengo ni idea que puede ser... yo uso jack con idjc para streaming, pero no soy experto
<laleche> Hace casi un año me complique en instalar todas las librerias que vienen en la documentación de djplay y luego instale djplay y jack audio. Pero he leido hace poco que con poner sudo aptitude install djplay te instala todo lo necesario y creo que es así pues se me abren las dos aplicaciones y funciona jack aunque no se oye ni puedo grabar
<laleche> muchas gracias por dedicarme tu tiempo de todas maneras
<leogg> laleche, de nada, ojalá hubiera sido de mayor utilidad :(
<laleche> A que os referis con streaming es que vengo viendolo desde hace tiempo y no se para que sirve asi explicado llanamente
<leogg> yo hago streaming de audio en vivo
<leogg> una radio de Internet
<leogg> http://phenobarbital.gnu.org.ve/doku.php/howto:radiognu
<laleche> Eso es servir un programa de radio por internet que lo haces con apache y algo más
<leogg> la parte del servidor no la manejo yo, solo tengo el cliente (idjc) y el jack server
<laleche> y cual es tu emisora de radio
<leogg> tienen un chat en http://www.radiognu.org/ por si queres hacer preguntas
<leogg> tengo... bueno, tenía un programa en esa radio
<laleche> pues puede molar llevo tiempo en esto (bueno 6 años) pero voy muy despacito y toda la información al día que pueda tener me viene bien pues hay informacion que no esta al dia y cuesta mucho adptarlo a la versión que tengas
<leogg> cierto
<laleche> y no soy técnico me inicio un colega y voy como puedo he conseguido algunas cosillas y estoy muy contento a ver si me libro de win en parte pues creo que esto da mas prestaciones espero que en unos años no tenga que dedicarle tanto tiempo pues a veces me absorve
<laleche> Gracias tomo nota de la emisora. Y espero que retomes el programa. Un saludo.
<leogg> gracias! cualquier otra cosa por aquí estamos :D
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-30
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
 * cristianvirtual is back (gone 00:38:34)
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-01
<SergioMeneses> leogg, \o
<leogg> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> leogg, como vas? hasta ahora vas a trabajar? jejeje
<leogg> SergioMeneses, desde las 6 de la mañana... aún no se ha terminado mi día :D
<SergioMeneses> leogg, :S q horas son en nicaragua?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, mmm... son las 10 apenas
<SergioMeneses> o.0 auqi son las 11:14 de la noche
<SergioMeneses> leogg, disculpa mi ignorancia pero en el dev-conf que tienen pensado hacer?
<SergioMeneses> o usualmente q se hace?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, son dos semanas de trabajo... la primera es para desarrollo y la segunda son conferencias y talleres
<SergioMeneses> leogg, son dos semanas jeje q chevere :D
<SergioMeneses> el problema es q a la mayoria los despiden por ausentarse tanto tiempo xD
<SergioMeneses> leogg, mira -> http://www.campus-party.com.co/2011/software-libre.html#ubuntucol
<leogg> :D
<leogg> SergioMeneses, de hecho muchos vienen con gastos pagados por su empresa
<SergioMeneses> leogg, o.0 huy pero dos semanas jajaja me mandan con solo tikets de ida jajaja
<leogg> jejeje
<leogg> campus party! :O
<leogg> cool
<SergioMeneses> leogg, seee :D vamos a ver si grabo un pedazo o toda y tomo unas fotos :D
 * SergioMeneses cuando grande quiere ser como leogg o pablorubianes
<leogg> jajajaja
<leogg> SergioMeneses, no te lo recomiendo :D
<SergioMeneses> leogg, jeje seee me gustaría del ubuntu-council y de todo eso jeje :D para eso andamos trabajando
<leogg> XD
